
A discussion of Anti-Zionism and Anti-Semitism - YeGoblynQueenne
https://forward.com/opinion/419988/debunking-the-myth-that-anti-zionism-is-anti-semitic/
======
ng12
> The first is that opposing Zionism is anti-Semitic because it denies to Jews
> what every other people enjoys: a state of its own. “The idea that all other
> peoples can seek and defend their right to self-determination but Jews
> cannot,” declared Chuck Schumer in 2017, “is anti-Semitism.”

What? Overwhelmingly the idea is that states do not belong to ethnic groups
(especially in the EU and UN states).

